# prednisolone and crione gel



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello Hopefull Hazel,

i ended up in A&E today due to a scare with bleeding. but once examined they said it was ust the change in colour of the crione gel.
up untill now its only been grey, salmon and white in colour, but today was redy, brown and black in colour. so i thought it was a bleed. what makes crione gel change extreme colours?

while at A&E i had a pee test done too and it showed glucose ++ which i am thinking is not good, i had only had a sprite to drink as i was feeling icky. i have been taking 25mg of prednisolone until today where ihave now started to reduce down to 20mg. can this cause the ++ glucose or should i be contcting my gp??

many thx

lisa
x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Well I am not sure about how the crinone would look so dark without some blood in there. There is nothing mentioned about colour in the data sheet for the product.
However, be advised by the doctor. It can cause some irritation and it might just be a build up from where it is adhering to the vaginal wall. It may not be anything coming from the uterus.
Keep an eye on it and if still worried go back to the early pregnancy unit.

In terms of the glucose, steroids can induce glucose intolerance and diabetes in susceptible individuals. It is really important that you go and have your blood glucose checked as soon as possible if you have had a positive glucose urine test. If it is high it may require further investigation and treatment.

All patients on steroids in hospital have blood glucose monitored closely for this reason.


----------

